# Homemade jar sealer



## cllowe (Jun 28, 2013)

Food saver jar sealer ($10 from bass pro) 
Transfer pump ($9 from northen tool)

Top side of hand pump is the suction side. Works very well. Have sealed rice, spices, and beans in jars. Will work for any dry goods.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

Very nice, very compact. I like. Beats the hell out of the crank one I made back in the 90s


----------



## Enchant18 (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks. Way cheaper than a foodsaver. Ive been getting poor seals with it lately, defiantly worth trying.


----------



## Newbie007 (Dec 11, 2012)

That is awesome! Is that a small bicycle pump?


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

Great idea! An upgrade to still be able to use the sealer when there isn't electricity. 

Need more ideas like this!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Newbie007 said:


> That is awesome! Is that a small bicycle pump?


It's actually a small fluid transfer pump. 
There are ways to adapt bicycle pumps, but they are a little more work (some disassembly and reassembly required!!).


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

LincTex said:


> It's actually a small fluid transfer pump.
> QUOTE]
> 
> You mean a brake bleeder?


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

JayJay said:


> You mean a brake bleeder?


Nope, not the same. But if that works for you, then go for it.

I honestly think there are many other better ways to pull a vacuum then any of the hand-operated ones y'all are discussing.

Let me go dig up an old foot-powered bike pump.....


----------



## libprepper (Aug 8, 2013)

I went ahead an bought a small vacuum pump on amazon. Didn't cost much and Wow-wee ! pulls a vacuum down to near 28" in a matter of seconds. My dehydrated veggies and jerky have a supper snug home and I haven't had a jar seal break since. Nice concave lids on jars. Runs great on my solar set up so no worries about power. I tossed an O2 absorber in on a few to see if the additional 02 elimination would help by just leaving mostly nitrogen with what little gas is left. Cant tell if that's making any difference. 
Cuddent-hoit I guess.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

libprepper said:


> I went ahead an bought a small vacuum pump on amazon.


The $55 rotary vane one?


----------



## alergyfree (Feb 15, 2011)

I also bought the food saver thingy then went to Harbor freight and bought a hand vacuum pump
http://www.harborfreight.com/mityvac-vacuum-pump-39522.html
I'd be concerned that the transfer pump would not actually pull enough air out to make a difference.
I turned a buddy of mine to the idea and he adapted his HVAC pump for his preps. Sucks them babies right down.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

alergyfree said:


> I also bought the food saver thingy then went to Harbor freight and bought a hand vacuum pump
> http://www.harborfreight.com/mityvac-vacuum-pump-39522.html
> I'd be concerned that the transfer pump would not actually pull enough air out to make a difference.
> I turned a buddy of mine to the idea and he adapted his HVAC pump for his preps. Sucks them babies right down.


I have a brake bleeder from HF..I had to get a spoon and unseal a lid last week---oh, yeah. The suction was even better than my jar sealer on the food saver!!!The seal is great.


----------

